# Stims Dosage IVF and Age



## chocci

Hey All

I am just curious and wondering what dosage of stimms everyone was on during IVF / ICSI. I am just turned 33 was late 32 at time of cycle. I seemed to be on slighly higher at 225 of menopur for 10/11 days, it was never highered or lowered at all. Said slightly higher dosage of menopur since on day 9 i only had 5 antral follicles (although been more before) although i had a very large follicle which they think was suppressing the rest and i responed well with 14-16 follicles and 10 eggs. Its got me thinking though, and i think it would be interesting to see other peoples info, so would people be kind enough to share, here is mine:

Age at time of cycle - *32, 33 during cycle*
Long or short protocol (and why?) - *Long no reason to put me on short yet!*
FSH Levels - 6.9 last reading
Antral follicle count - *not sure i have had a proper one but only counted 5 once even though i have had more before*
stim dosage (what type / brand) - *225 menopur*
how long stimmed for? (days) - *i think 10 or 11 days*
were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - *no stayed same throughout and said they would not change if i needed another round*
do you have any know fertility probs yourself - *none discovered so far*
cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) - *male, all readings a bit pants, mainly morph i think*
reason for dosage levels for stims - *not given apart from suggestion that AFC was low - debatable*
how many follicles just before retrival - *14 to 16*
how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen - *10 eggs, 5 fertilised, 1 put back 1st attempt bfn, 4 frosties*

Thanks everyone XXXX


----------



## maz

*Age at time of cycle :* 32 (both cycles)
*Type of treatment protocol :* Normal, long protocol. Down regulated with Suprefact - First cycle 16 days; Second cycle 24 days
*FSH Levels :* Can't remember - it's that long since it was taken. I do remember being told is was well within normal parameters though.
*Antral Follicle Count :* Not carried out, although had AMH blood test taken instead. Result 12.8
*Stim Dosage (what type / brand) :* 225iu of Gonal-F
*Duration of Stimming:* 12 days (both cycles)
*Was the stim dosage increased or decreased at any stage and why :* No change in either cycle
*Cause of fertility probs :* Unexplained
*Reason for dosage :* Results of AMH put me in the higher end of the 'normal' category
*Number of Follicles :* First cycle 11; Second cycle 15
*Number of Eggs Collected :* First cycle 11; Second cycle 14 plus one very small, immature one


I'm not sure if our chronological age has that much impact on the treatments we receive, but certainly our biological age does. My friend is 9 months older than me and had her cycle of ICSI at the same clinic and at the same time as my first. Her AMH result was 4.7 while mine was 12.8. She had to do the short protocol with the same stimming dosage as me, but no down regulation. So technically she was boosting her own hormone production with Gonal-F. She then took Cetratide to stop her ovulating spontaneously. When she did her cycle she collected 5 eggs, which when you consider her AMH reading, and mine, it's quite close to the AMH results we both got. Coincidence? Who knows??

Hope you didn't mind me adding in the other bit of info relating to type of protocol we were on ...


----------



## chocci

Wow thanks MAz thats great info, thanks for taking the time, i think this thread could be very interesting. Seems we were both put on 225 dosage and we were both same age too, my FS said i was on slightly higher dosage which worried me (150 is lowest) but from what i have read most people our age start on 225??? I will adjust hte list of questions to indclude your additions they are good ideas :) XX


----------



## Beckic

Age at time of cycle - just turned 31 that month
Long or short protocol (and why?) - long - not given a reason for why not short
FSH Levels - taken two years ago and was 8.7 which is quite high and was two years ago so i imagine it is higher now
Antral follicle count - never done as on NHS and I dont think they do it
stim dosage (what type / brand)gonal f and started on 150 
how long stimmed for? (days) - 12 days
were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - increased to 225 at day 5 bloods as was not respondng enough
do you have any know fertility probs yourself - none
cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) - unexplained
reason for dosage levels for stims - none given - but i just think 150 was too low for me given my FSH level - I said that at the time and was proven right when they had to increase it.
how many follicles just before retrival - 5 ready to go, one they were hoping would catch up
how many eggs resulted - 4
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dilek

Ok Ill add mine, put mine are quite skewered answers because of my endo. Lets just pretend my age is 40 and my drugs and results will match.

* Age at time of cycle - 27
* Long or short protocol (and why?) - Long
* FSH Levels - dont remember but it was a good level. Great actually
* Antral follicle count - 14, but at EC, they counted 10. So what happened to the other 4>>>
* stim dosage (what type / brand) - 300 for 5 days and 9 days at 450 menopur
* how long stimmed for? (days) - 14 days
* were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - increased at day 5, i only had 5 follicles, i was at 300iui menapur, increased to 450iui. 
* do you have any know fertility probs yourself - ENDOMETRIOSIS, for less than 12 months!!!
* cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) - YEP ME!!
* reason for dosage levels for stims - ENDO patients dont respond well, so thats why i started on a high 300 menapur. Which wasnt high enough
* how many follicles just before retrival - 10
* how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen - A pathetic 5, and 4 were shit and dumped and 1 good one. Resulted in pregancy and a missed mc at 7 weeks. Stupic sac stopped growing, not allowing the embryp to grow.

Next cycle they will have me on 450 iui menapur. They say thats the max but from what i have researched 600 is the max. SO i will be pushing for 600.


----------



## chocci

thanks dilek :)


----------



## wrightywales

Age at time of cycle - 28
Long or short protocol (and why?) - 
FSH Levels - dont remember
Antral follicle count - 23
stim dosage (what type / brand) - 150 menopur 
how long stimmed for? (days) - 12 days 
were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - no stayed same 
do you have any know fertility probs yourself - no MF
cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) - male no swimmers at all
reason for dosage levels for stims - not given 
how many follicles just before retrival - 28
how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen - 21 eggs, 11 fertilised, 2 put back bfn, 9frosties


----------



## chocci

thanks wrighty :)


----------



## chocci

Bumping :)


----------



## vineyard

*Age at time of cycle *- 27
*Long or short protocol (and why?) *- Was on birth control to regulate my cycle to the clinics schedule. I down regged with Lupron prior to starting FSH and continued Lupron until egg collection to prevent premature ovulation
*FSH Levels -* Uh, not sure, but they were normal.
*Antral follicle count -* Not sure
*stim dosage (what type / brand)* - Gonal F (225 IU) and Menopur (75 IU), after several days the Gonal F was decreased to 150 IU.
*how long stimmed for? (days) -* around 10 days I think
*were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - *Lowered after a couple of days, part of protocol
*do you have any know fertility probs yourself -* inconcsistent ovulation since coming off of birth control 
*cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) -* male, decreased sperm motility--16%
*reason for dosage levels for stims -* It was all calculated on FSH levels and age and previous response to FSH during IUI.
*how many follicles just before retrival -* I think there were around 20 
*how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen -* 16 eggs, 11 mature, 8 fertilized, 8 were still going on day 3, by day 5 we were down to 3. 1 was a blast (perfect quality) and the other 2 were mediocre. So, we put back all 3. 

Voila! We got twin girls!


----------



## chocci

vineyard said:


> *Age at time of cycle *- 27
> *Long or short protocol (and why?) *- Was on birth control to regulate my cycle to the clinics schedule. I down regged with Lupron prior to starting FSH and continued Lupron until egg collection to prevent premature ovulation
> *FSH Levels -* Uh, not sure, but they were normal.
> *Antral follicle count -* Not sure
> *stim dosage (what type / brand)* - Gonal F (225 IU) and Menopur (75 IU), after several days the Gonal F was decreased to 150 IU.
> *how long stimmed for? (days) -* around 10 days I think
> *were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - *Lowered after a couple of days, part of protocol
> *do you have any know fertility probs yourself -* inconcsistent ovulation since coming off of birth control
> *cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) -* male, decreased sperm motility--16%
> *reason for dosage levels for stims -* It was all calculated on FSH levels and age and previous response to FSH during IUI.
> *how many follicles just before retrival -* I think there were around 20
> *how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen -* 16 eggs, 11 mature, 8 fertilized, 8 were still going on day 3, by day 5 we were down to 3. 1 was a blast (perfect quality) and the other 2 were mediocre. So, we put back all 3.
> 
> Voila! We got twin girls!

WOW congrats and thankss for that, nice to see one with a result too!!! XX


----------



## akcher

*Age at time of cycle* : 30
*Type of treatment protocol* : BCP 4 days FSH 10 days (I think), last 4 days add Menopur and Ganirelix
*FSH Levels* : Tested 1 year ago, normal range
*Antral Follicle Count* : unknown
*Stim Dosage (what type / brand)* : 300IU 6 days 225IU 4 days Gonal-F
*Duration of Stimming*: 10 days
*Was the stim dosage increased or decreased at any stage and why* : Decreased, too many egg growing
*Cause of fertility probs* : Irregular periods, immature egg, low progesterone, DH slightly below average morphology
*Number of Follicles* : Around 20
*Number of Eggs Collected* : 15 collected, 10 fertilized, 5 made it to blast, 3 grade A, 2 grade B
*Embryos Transferred* : 2 grade A blasts
*Result* : Successful, twins


----------



## chocci

Thanks ackcher and congrats again! x


----------



## honeycat

Age at time of cycle - 30y10m first cycle, 31y2m 2nd cycle
Long or short protocol (and why?) - Antagonist both times 
FSH Levels - 9.0 taken 5 months ago
Antral follicle count - don't know
stim dosage (what type / brand) - 1st cycle gonal-f 225 and repronex 150, 
2nd cycle gonal-f 375 and repronex don't know dose yet
how long stimmed for? (days) - 12 days
were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - no
do you have any know fertility probs yourself - none diagnosised. They reasoned after the fsh that my eggs may be acting older then I am
cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) - male (low sperm count)
reason for dosage levels for stims - I think the first cycle was the common dose they start with. We are raising it this cycle inorder to try and get more eggs.
how many follicles just before retrival - 16 
how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen - 9 eggs, 6 mature, 4 fertilised with icsi, 2/4 embryos were started to die by day 2, put the other 2 back in. bfp with a singleton, but mmc at 8w6d.


----------



## tazoo

Hi all 

thought I'd join the many couples out there ttc we have a 2 yr old son conceived via icsi,fet (3rd try) now waitint to try for #2.OH has 2 sons 25 & 23 from previous marriage.Honestly cant remember the dosage I had way back in 2009 remember being told I'm a good responder (phew) 
Had blighted ovum (7weeks April 2012 :-() 

Wanting to try again Oct/Nov prob Oct cycle as have 5 weeks holidays after 3 mcc only let OH and mother know doing ivf again too stressful if things dont go well.Hoping to hear from you all glad to be here and good luck!!


----------



## tlm

Tazoo, I am in the middle of my first ivf cycle now. I downregged with Lupron and am now on day 5 of stimming (300ius) with Menopur. Do you still have frosties on ice or are you going to have to go through stimming and ER again?


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Age at time of cycle - *28*
Long or short protocol (and why?) - *Long, short was never mentioned*
FSH Levels - *5.3*
Antral follicle count - *About 13-14 were seen on scan*
stim dosage (what type / brand) - *150iu of Gonal F*
how long stimmed for? (days) - *11 days then 1 day coasting*
were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - *Dose not change, just no stims for one day due to number of follicles and high estrogen levels*
do you have any know fertility probs yourself - *nope*
cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) - *Male - low count*
how many follicles just before retrival - *not sure, but my right ovary was full to bursting point or so it felt*
how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen - *14 egg, 13 mature & injected, 12 fertilised. Growth slowed down after day 3 with all and nothing was good enough to be frozen come day 5/6*


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know this is an old thread but I would love to see it reactivated.......Is anyone willing to answer these questions about their previous IVF? I will start with mine from 2009.

Age at time of cycle - 36
Long or short protocol (and why?) - Short, Down reg with BCP's
Antral follicle count - About 12 were seen on scan
stim dosage (what type / brand) - 150iu of Gonal F
how long stimmed for? (days) - 10 days of stimming
were stims highered or lowered at any stage and why - Stims were increased to 225 for the last 4 days to try and get some of the small follies to grow
do you have any know fertility probs yourself - Fibroids
cause of fertility probs in general (male, female etc) - its all me
how many follicles just before retrival - I was told 5
how many eggs resulted, fertilised, frozen - 9 egg, 7 mature 3 IVF and 4 ICSI'ed, 7 fertilized. 4 made it to 5 day blasts. 2 put back in and 1 on ice!

Result: BFN


----------

